# Front Yard Tree suggestions.



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

I am in the process of doing a reno on my front yard through the summer. I am taking down very large willows that create tons of dense shade, thus, not allowing for turf to really come up like I want.

I would like to put a tree back in the front part of the reno, but do not want something huge again. Looking at something that grows fairly quick and has great fall color.

Currently looking at: Armstrong Gold Maple. This Maple reaches heights of 40 feet and spreads only 12 feet. Seems like it would have a good front of house and curb appeal.

Thoughts or suggestions? Looking for a very low maintenance tree. IE: not picking up sticks. I Don't really mind raking the leaves.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

https://www.jfschmidt.com/rg/jfs_ref_guide_18.pdf

This is a good ref guide I came across a while ago.

Bowhall Maple looks like a contender since it's similar to Armstrong but a bit tinier and better foliage color.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Where do you live? That's the most important factor!


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Where do you live? That's the most important factor!


Northern IL


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

Bombers said:


> https://www.jfschmidt.com/rg/jfs_ref_guide_18.pdf
> 
> This is a good ref guide I came across a while ago.
> 
> Bowhall Maple looks like a contender since it's similar to Armstrong but a bit tinier and better foliage color.


Thanks so much for the reply and link, this PDF is awesome and exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

jeff2002 said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you live? That's the most important factor!
> ...


I'd start with this list: https://www.chicagobotanic.org/plantinfo/tree_alternatives


----------

